# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Ναυάγιο του MSC Napoli

## Παναγιώτης

Ένα ναυάγιο που απσχόλησε για καιρό τα διεθνή ΜΜΕ και συζήτηση στο φόρουμ. Το κοντεινεράδικο MSC Napoli:

Φόρτωσε στον Πειραιά:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml2UzlWMRU4

Σε σφοδρή θαλασσοταραχή προσάραξε στη Μάγχη με ρήγμα στο σκάφος:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-68naG18zv8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kio5AL2uDZM

Οργανώθηκε μια τεράστια επιχείρηση να μεταφερθούν τα κοντέινερ, με ειδικό πλωτό γερανό με σάτι μεγάλων διαστάσεων ώστε να πάιρνει αρκετά κοντέινερ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbcw_0EIkMQ

Αν και όσα τα πήρε το κύμα λεηλατήθηκαν από τους ντόπιους μέχρι που αναγκάστηκε η τοπική αστυνομία να απειλήσει με βία.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTmTMYjryAc

Τελικά αφού αποτελούσε ναυτιλιακό κίνδυνο χωρίστηκε στα δύο με ελεγχόμενη ανατίναξη και το πλωραίο ρυμουλκήθηκε

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s44MvM2mDQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlePuAiIhqM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_k7wSKyo

(στο τρίτο πρσέξτε την προφορά του stern, μάλλον Ουαλός!)

Η προσπάθεια δείχνει τις υπεραντοχές του σκάφους που χρειάστικέ τρεις γομώσεις για να χωριστεί.
(δείτε επίσης http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/m...vage-progress/)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ιστοσελίδα για το ναυάγιο με αρκετά στοιχεία:
http://www.msc-napoli.com/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ιστοσελίδα για το ναυάγιο με αρκετά στοιχεία:
> http://www.msc-napoli.com/


Η παραπάνω σελίδα σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί αλλά μπορείτε να δειτε φωτογραφίες στο https://mcanet.mcga.gov.uk/press/MSC...eration?page=1

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου βγήκε το πόρισμα για το ατύχημα και όσα επακολούθησαν. Δείτε συνημμένο το πόρισμα με την περιγραφή του ατυχήματος και τις προτάσεις για να αποφεχθούν παρόμοια περιστατικά.

----------

